# Downspout solutions



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Downspout on a hinge? you got to be kidding...........That downspout should be running into a 4" schedule 40 pipe that routes under the slab. 

Can't really say where it should end up based on that one picture but it needs to be corrected imo. 

Better to do it now before landscaping or it will likely never happen.


----------



## thefatpigeon (Mar 14, 2010)

where should it go? weeping?


----------



## nvycrmn (Mar 11, 2014)

well, from the pic it looks like you could do a couple of things. 

1. You could disconnect the hinged part, run it the rest of the way down and turn it so it dumps on the sidewalk and drains towards the road.

2. You could disconnect the hinged part, run it down to 3" or 4" PVC and run it under your sidewalk and your yard out to the street (comes out at curb).

3. You could run it down to weeping tile but that is going to be tiresome or costly. You are going to have to dig down pretty far to reach your weeping tile...


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd move it to the corner and run it onto the drive.


----------



## red92s (Nov 14, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I'd move it to the corner and run it onto the drive.


This is the easiest solution. Just relocate the downspout to the portion of the gutter near the garage door, and have is discharge down the driveway. Heck, you could probably just add an elbow where the "hinged" joint is now, and run it towards the front of the house, discharging onto the sidewalk.

I guess maybe in Canada discharging across a walkway is bad news because of concerns about icing? In that case I'd do the same thing but run 3" pvc under the sidewalk and discharge into the yard. You can tunnel under the sidewalk fairly quickly with something like this:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Orbit-Walkway-Tunnel-Kit-53333/100127846


----------

